

Usability Mistakes - mnemonik
http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/usability-mistakes.php

======
dfox
What's the matter with these length limits on text areas? As I see it,
usability mistake is that these limits exist, not that they are not clearly
displayed.

It is probably wise to have some internal limit of size of text saved
somewhere, but such limit can well be something like 100k, which normal user
has no real chance of exceeding and thus you don't have to present it to user
in any way.

------
felideon
_Copied & pasted my text into my trusty text editor, where I found out I'd
written 170 characters._

Interesting choice of a "trusty text editor".

------
DTrejo
That site visually overloads me.

Lesson learned: simple is nice

~~~
snprbob86
I agree.

The nav bar is too cluttered and too close to the content. There doesn't
really need to be any lines between the text of the buttons, just make them
look like buttons on roll over. Additionally, the bottom of that column is
loaded with noise.

The content could use some more whitespace, particularly around headings and
between paragraphs.

------
pclark
3 _uncommon_ usability mistakes.

~~~
potatolicious
The "usage bar" mistake is something I see fairly often in the general case -
quantity readouts that are anything but clear.

~~~
Angostura
I've also seen the dreaded 'Too many characters' error a few times.

~~~
potatolicious
For most "too many characters" errors it's a Javascript error, which means I
can at the very least backspace until it fits, without doing a submit each
time.

